# how to train dog to use kong wobbler??



## Enzos_Mom

I keep hearing that you should feed your dog through interactive puzzle toys, so I got Enzo the Kong Wobbler last night. He will occasionally run into it and knock some food out - but only completely on accident. How do you go about training a dog to use the Wobbler? I tried showing him what happened if *I* played with the Wobbler, but he seems content to sit there and watch me do the work while he scoops up the food. :doh: Any tips??


----------



## GoldenJona

LOL this sounds firmiliar. I also kept reading that you need to feed through food dispensing toys when young so I went out and got one too. I have tried twice and all he does is lick the hole and after a minute or 2 he will just go some where else and give up. I try knocking some out too and he'll eat it and just sit there expecting me to knock some more out.


----------



## Ranger

I started Ranger with the a-maze-ball and I showed him by using his paw to move the ball around. The a-maze-ball is way easier than the wobbler to knock the food out. With the kong wobbler, I did the same thing - used his paw to knock the wobbler around and he figured it ou pretty quickly. I also praised a lot so even if he didn't get food, he was excited he was getting attention.


----------



## WUCT

Ranger said:


> I started Ranger with the a-maze-ball and I showed him by using his paw to move the ball around. The a-maze-ball is way easier than the wobbler to knock the food out. With the kong wobbler, I did the same thing - used his paw to knock the wobbler around and he figured it ou pretty quickly. I also praised a lot so even if he didn't get food, he was excited he was getting attention.


Penny had also started with an easier toy - we gave her the purple tug-a-jug except we took the rope out so that it was just a large bottle. She would hit it around until food fell out. When we gave her the wobbler she figured it out right away, I think she could smell the food and has learned that she should hit her toys to get things out.

Maybe try putting some kibble into an empty water bottle just to teach the behavior of how to knock food out? Just gotta be careful he/she doesn't chew pieces of plastic.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'll have to try w/ the bottle...maybe a 2 liter pop bottle since they're a little more durable? I tried hitting it with his paws and praising, but he just gets irritated with me and bites at my hands. We'll figure this out one of these days. lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I spoke too soon! I figured out that if I stuck something a little more high value inside, he goes NUTS for it! Btw, Zukes Mini Naturals are PERFECT for the Wobbler! I just put almost a half a cup of food in with maybe 5 of the Mini Naturals so that he can smell them and he's going to town on it now.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

OMG this toy is amazing! lol This is the first time since we've brought Enzo home where I've felt like I had any time to myself, uninterrupted. He has been entertaining himself ALL night. I usually feed him at 5:30, when I get home from work, then again at 10-ish, which is a couple hours before we go to bed. He's been playing with this thing ALL night and I don't have to worry about adjusting his food, because I'm just feeding his normal meals through it instead!


----------



## RedDogs

You did great with problem solving!

Higher value treats and easier toys are both great ways to start a dog.

For some dogs we've had to go super easy and set a plastic cup over a treat just to get the initial knocking over.


----------

